# OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too



## LEN (Oct 19, 2010)

file:///C:/Users/adm/AppData/Local/Temp/Winnebago_Looking_to_Purchase_SunnyBrook___RV_Business.htm

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 19, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

NOT ME...actually I cannot figure that link out, but I am now a Winne dealer.


----------



## LEN (Oct 19, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

I'll go get it again but the just is that Winnie is looking at buying Sunnybrook.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 19, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Huh???


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Len, that link is to a file on YOUR computer, not for a location on the Internet.


----------



## LEN (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

I saw the C: after the fact. I was on another site and now cant find the article (will keep looking) But as above the just of the news article was that Winnie was looking into buying out Sunnybrook and went into when/how Sunnybrook came about. 
Don't ya just hate it when you do a copy and paste and can still screw it up.


LEN


----------



## LEN (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

OK found it!!!

http://rvdailyreport.com/News/tabid...ebago-Industries-seeks-to-buy-SunnyBrook.aspx

Maybe I dun it right!!!!

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

http://www.rttnews.com/Content/QuickFacts.aspx?Id=1447887&SM=1

Here is another one.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Well, I did not know about this.  I called my salesman at SunnyBrook and he confirmed it.  (He also apologized for not telling me.)  

He said that the owner of SunnyBrook had been approached by several companies, but turned down the ones that he felt would ruin SunnyBrooks reputation of building high quality units.  When Winnebago approached him, he felt that they would hold the quality and there would be nothing but improvements.  

As with all buyouts, some things will change, I will have to wait and see.


----------



## CharlieS (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

I think that says something about the quality and reputation of SunnyBrook.


----------



## Triple E (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Ok Tex, now you have a chance to trade you motor home in for a big 40 footer, straight across.   Right Ken.      :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

u got that one right Triple E ,, u know GTS ,, he is out to please the customer     :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
What do u say GTS ,, Tex got a deal or what ???  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 21, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Rod, you know everyone gets a good deal here, but straight across.....and to the guy with the Vapo Rub???  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Oct 21, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

That is a shame that you had to find out about the buyout on the forum from Len.  Glad he has a good eye and spotted that.  

Ah yes, the vapor rub...good times!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 21, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Hey, wait a minute!  What happened to "innocent until proven guilty?" Sheeezzz!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

To all who has purchase a TT or 5th Wheel from Ken he has not changed, you will still get the best service you can get. And those who are looking at his products and thinking of buying from him, rest assure you will still get that great service. If and when he becomes a MH dealer he will still offer the great service on that product. YOU JUST CAN'T GO WRONG BUYING FROM HIM


----------



## rjf7g (Oct 26, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Having bought from him once, I will buy again some day...I have been looking at this http://www.gowinnebago.com/products/2011/view_profile/floorplans/ but there is NO exterior storage to speak of.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

I will be in touch with you, Grandview Trailer Sales, to order my new Winnebago once I win this New Year's Lottery in Virginia!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 1, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Becky, you and I both have the same hopes!  Have not checked my numbers from last night yet...


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

save your time Ken and Becky, I already checked and there was no winner. Maybe I can win this thing and buy me a new one to. :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 1, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

The New Year's Millionaire Raffle winners will be announced at 2pm today - there is still hope!  And, there was one $250,000 winner for Mega Millions in Virginia - not me, though.


----------



## cwishert (Jan 4, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

mega millions is over 300 million.  Lets all give it a try!!!!     Then we can all get a new RV from Ken and he can retire!     :laugh:   Then we can just all travel around and have fun!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 4, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Now that sounds like a plan.  I already have 5 tickets for the next drawing.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 4, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

I like that plan, too!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

FIVE IS ALL YOU HAVE,, TRY $100.00 WORTH OF TICKETS.  I SURE NEED IT :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Becky do you really think Ken would retire if he hit it? I DON'T THINK SO, HE LOVES HIS WORK and the people who becomes friends after the sale.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

FIVE is all I can afford Hollis, I am not retired with a Govt. Check!!   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

OK give the Govt.Check a rest :laugh:  :laugh: . It does pay the bills and gives me coffee money. I just figure it up I worked for 35 years to get that check, and dang proud I am getting some of my tax money back :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 5, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Well, I worked 35 years, too. Where's mine? (I probably paid more in taxes and risked a lot more, too.) 

What a diverse view of retirement ... right?   

PS. Just a political statement, Hollis. Not a personal statement.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 5, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Well Tex I agree,  I do not understand why the military is not getting the same pay as the congress.  When was the last time a congressmen put their life on the line.  The role should be reversed.   :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Re: OH OH Ken maybe a Winnie dealer too

Tex u are only 35. You are so young there is no way you could have worked for 35 years. But even if you did , must have ran into a large bump in the road and you loss it. But the question is??? did you work for the Government???? if not no check, sorry :laugh:


----------

